# Camera Freeze



## buffaloquinn (Dec 17, 2011)

My wife just got a replacement Strat from Best Buy and it seems to have an issue with the camera. When she takes a picture it snaps the shot but seems to freeze at that point. The only way to resume is to hit the home key to exit. When you start camera again it works, but taking a picture freezes it each time. Oddly enough reversing the camera to self-portrait works fine.
Anybody have a clue about a fix, or should I just figure on taking it back to BB.


----------

